# orange chromides



## bullit (Apr 9, 2010)

hi. i have one of these with my central american ciclids. one of my local shops have had another delivery of them. im thinking of buying a few more. i just wanted to know are these okay in groups or not. *** had the other one around 6 months now. cheers


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What size tank? I found them to be rather nasty towards each other for such a small cichlid.


----------



## bullit (Apr 9, 2010)

it is 250litres. yeah at one point i did have a pair, but i had a nasty krib aswell so the two of them ended up killing it. he/she is fine on its own but then for its size is quite fiesty. he/she has done a bit of lip locking with my threadfin lol. i just wouldnt mind a bit more colour.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a single wild phase orange chromide, I started with 6 in a 4' 75 gallon. The remaining fish is the grand winner of a brutal battle royal.  Now I keep him with a group of 20 Tropheus. You can try to add more chromides but they are extremely hard on one another.

Edit: You can see him in my avatar!


----------

